# من يحقق حلمي في تصميم طائرة



## عشقا (1 أغسطس 2008)

انا بحلم اني اصنع طائرة شراعية من عنده معلومة صغيرة يرد انا متوتر حاب اطير ساعدوني انا حاب اطير كل اشي عن الطائرة شرح بالصور كيف اركب وموتر كم حصان والوزن الرجاء انا حاب الطائرة الشراعية هي تحت


----------



## عشقا (1 أغسطس 2008)

وينكم وينكم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليك أخي في عالمك . . . 
عن حلمك بالطيران. . . فإنه ما عز على اللــــــــــــــــه شيء و سوف يتحقق بإذن الله
بإمكانك متابعة هذا الموضوع
نقاش علمي حول بناء طائرة باشراف المهندس شيراد الجزائر ‏


----------



## عشقا (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا انا حاب تشرحولي


----------



## طارق ياسر (21 مايو 2009)

الصراحة انا شايف اهمال كتير بالمنتدى
احنا عرب ولازم نساعد بعضنا 
انا كمان بدي اعرف كيف اصنع الطائرة اللي موجود صورتها بالموضوع
ارجوكم ساعدونا انا مستعجل كتيييييييييير


----------



## alsane (21 مايو 2009)

dear brother do like to build this glider






 



this glider it can fly without engine ,you will find all the plans how to build this glider with video's in this site

http://home.att.net/~m--sandlin/bug.htm#itb

http://home.att.net/~mikesandlin/p1doc.html


my question can you build glider in any of The Arab country's without any trouble?...l.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (23 مايو 2009)

نعم وطبعا انا نفسى لعملها انا وصاحبى


----------



## تنّاروت (25 مايو 2009)

يا اخوان pipplane صعبة خليكم على الطائرات العمودية سهلة


----------



## محمدنجم برسلي (28 مايو 2009)

[email protected]
راسلوني


----------



## Dr.MoOoDi (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخويا ........ انا حابب اصنع طائره شراعيه من صنعي 
و ارجو اننا نكون فريق واحد 
و نساعد بعض 
و انا ضفتك عندي في الايميل 
و شكرا


----------



## وردة التل (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جدا


----------



## بن عاطف (9 يناير 2010)

يا اخي العزيز الفكرة اسهل من التنفيذ بس التصميم على الشي هو نصف الانجاز وسوف تلاقي ان صناعة الطائرة الشراعيه اسهل بكثير لكن عليك ان تعرف القواعد الاساسية للطيران وانا مستعد اعمل معك بافكاري المتواضعة والجيدة بنفس الوقت


----------



## علاءالاثوري (14 يونيو 2010)

اسمي يحيى عياش من اليمن منذ سنتين احاول اصنع طائره صغيره تحكم عن بعد ان شاء الله نكون فرقه واحده في القلب 
:31:


----------



## علاءالاثوري (14 يونيو 2010)

عند تصميم الطائره حاول ان تراعي خفة الوزن للمحرك والهيكل وكذلك التوازن ومركز الثقل المحرك يجب ان يكون قوي وخفيف الوزن نسبيا يحيى عياش


----------



## علاءالاثوري (14 يونيو 2010)

تصميم طائره سهل لكن تريد صبر وتاني في كل شيء يحيى عياش


----------



## medo200039 (23 يونيو 2010)

اخى العزيز انا بالفعل نفسى اطير وكان نفسى ادخل طيران ودة الى جعلنى اقوم بتصنيع طائرة صغيرة 

وعندى التصميمات وطائرة سهلة وكفائتها عالية جدا ومش هتكلف كتير


----------



## علاءالاثوري (4 يوليو 2010)

ممكن تعرض لي صور لها لاني كمان صنعت طائر لكن لم تنجح بسبب عدم الدقه 
يحي عياش


----------



## medo200039 (4 يوليو 2010)

الطائرة قام بتصميمها مهندس فرنسى ولكن لم يصنع منها كثيرا واى واحد كان عاوزها كان بيبعتلو التصميمات وهو يصنعها لنفسة فكل نوع موجود من هذة الطائرة الان 
كل شخص الى صنعها لنفسة

دى صورة من الطيارة وهى بتتعمل






************
ودى صورة الطيارة وهى طايرة 
***********






*********
ودى صور للكابينة
*********




​


----------



## eng. thamer (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انصحك بزياده معلوماتك العامه عن الطيران وانت في الارض قبل التفكير بالطيران .وان شاء الله امنيتك ليست مستحيله .تحياتي


----------



## عرب نجد (8 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الاعضاء الجدد لقد تشرف الاخ شيراد برد على استفساركم وووجهكم الوجهه الصحيحة وياليت تدعمون الموضوع بكل المعلومات .


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الأمور سهله لاوم تكون الهمه عالية


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكنك أخي الكريم إستخدام المحركات الموجودة في المراوح الصغيرة الموجودة في البيوت


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

لاكن عندي سؤال عن كيفية الإقلام ووزن الطائرة مقارنة مع ورزن المحرك


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ربما تستطيع زيادة أداء المحرك بنفسك لاكن لا علم لي في هذا الموضوع .. من لديه علم أرجو ان يفيدنا


----------

